

India To Have an Internet Kill Switch - rkord
http://www.pluggd.in/india-internet-kill-switch-297/

======
eviral
Indian govt. is try to handle a burning charcoal. they will end up burning
their fingers in the long run.

It's almost like putting a duck tape on everyone's face. What next? A switch
to create an auto vacuum so that sound doesn't travel?

------
asinha
End of Internet democracy?

